# A good discussion between Hilary Putnam and Alvin Plantinga.



## jwright82 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a neat discussion between two great philosophers on the existence of God and religious belief. 

Discussing God's Existence with Alvin Plantinga and Hilary Putnam - YouTube


----------

